# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/17/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Fatherâ€™s Day, and I had three bachelors fishing with me today! Lol Fun group of repeat customers who got the job done. Tried a few areas I havenâ€™t been to in a while with only small trout to show for it. So we headed to the waters Iâ€™ve been fishing all week knowing the boat traffic wasnâ€™t going to be an issue. As soon as we started the wade we were hooking up.

Only had a few fish over the 20â€ mark today which were released, with the rest falling between 16-18â€. Best 3 baits today were DSL Chicken of the C, Salt Sassy, and Purple Reign. 

Taking bookings for July-September if anyone is interested in getting into some healthy summer time fish.


----------

